

Microsoft Security Essentials: Free antivirus software - bdfh42
http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

======
bdfh42
The support pages seem to be full of broken links - but that's Microsoft.com.

An interesting move though - is this good timing or is it in support of
Windows 7?

It will be interesting to see if Microsoft has the organisational skills
needed to keep something like this up-to-date and current.

